# mitchnasts pics



## mitchnast (Sep 12, 2009)

figued I would start one of these.

freshly molted C. marshalli juvenile, unsexed


















recently molted, P. irminia sling





after a few roach nymphs







freshly molted, P. cambridgei juvenile











freshly molted east african trapdoor babboon





another one


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 13, 2009)

East African trapdoor baboon?  What is that?  It looks more like a T than a trapdoor...:?


----------



## Fred (Sep 14, 2009)

Your C. marshalli is awesome. She has some awesome colouring. The trap door is also really cool.


----------



## mitchnast (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah, I have 3 of these trapdoor spiders, I showed them to Rick West and he said they were either Tanzanian or South African.  Nobody really knows exactly what they are, but they make strong burrows, topped with a silk-reinforced trapdoor.  The best guess I could muster after hours of comparitive speculation up and down each family tree was Cyphonisia sp., "East African Silver tunneling spider" that's a big maybe.
someone else posted at the atsdb forum, a spider identical to mine as Cyphonisia spp.
http://www.atshq.org/forum/showthread.php?t=23055
So I reckon thats what I got.
heres one on the arm.





My male Poecilotheria fasciata Juvie.  He chewed his own leg off before I got him, He is in BAD need of a moult, maybe most of the leg will regen this time.





My little wee Brachypelma albopilosum a week before moulting. and a week after.









The P cam after 2 adult male dubia roaches.


----------



## mitchnast (Oct 31, 2009)

That P. cambridgei did a molt that it did not chew up.
Thats the good news, the ho-hum news is the result.
about what I expected though. He was looking light-tan, feathery, and spindly-legged.
So I have a real sausage fest going on.


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice collection you have


----------



## mitchnast (Nov 6, 2009)

A little photoshoot for my finest G. rosea.  Ive had her a while since i picked her up at a pet shop for $20
I consider her to be an exceptionally fine example of her species, and a better specimine than I paid for.  Its hard to catch how remarkable she is in pics.
Gaze upon her subtle complexities and know them.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 6, 2009)

There's some nice pics and T's in here!

-ben


----------



## mitchnast (Nov 6, 2009)

Brachypelma albopilosum molted again a couple weeks ago, 
Heres how much it has grown since mid august. Not bad for fighting off a paracitic mite infestation, which, seems completely resolved.


----------



## mitchnast (Jan 6, 2010)

Somebody molted...  after I took this pic, it turned around, and projectile shat a
defensive turd at my face then scurried away into its hide.  Good aim too, would have gone bang in my right eye if not for the plastic between us.


----------



## Teal (Jan 6, 2010)

*Gorgeous T! So fluffy *


----------



## mitchnast (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, a feller here who was moving cross the border to live with his fiancee gave him to me 4 months ago.  He haid he had had it about a year and I asked if it had molted, he said no.  It has molted twice since I've gotten it.


----------



## radiata (Jan 6, 2010)

nice collection you have ....


----------



## crawltech (Jan 7, 2010)

nice pics man!...good to see some B.C guys on the board!


----------



## mitchnast (Jan 11, 2010)

the lil p. irminia sling i posted back in september now looks like this.


----------



## mitchnast (Jan 20, 2010)

above P. irmina, molted






just a shot of my setup, door closed, locks.





and open






its an MDF cabinet with acryllic window in door my employer way throwing out, I lined it with corrugated vinyl (found in dumpster) and ran heat cable around it, I put in an ultrasonic humidifier ($4.99 from value village) on low volume at 60%,  added small light and makeshift foil reflector (that you cant see from the outside, and voila,  everything ghetto, pro-looking enviromentally-controlled chamber.
stays 28°C and 60%rh all the time.  actual enclosures may be warmer,  I arrange them in warmer spots based on country of origin.

Heres my male P. fasciata, just molted, you can no longer tell he ate his own leg before I got him 2 molts ago.


----------



## mitchnast (Apr 6, 2010)

Antrodiaetus hageni





found immediately as I had begun my first hunt for them


----------



## mitchnast (Apr 13, 2010)

Another molt from my curiously greenish-yellow patterned female P.irmina


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't know the story about this one, thats an irminia?  Looks like a dark cambridgei....


----------



## mitchnast (Apr 14, 2010)

yah, Ever since I got her many molts ago, she seemed like something other than suntiger by color.  At first I thought she was a male, and going towards a lighter color, but she just keeps molting out shades of green-yellow, And I determined last molt that she is definately female.
Everyone who knows the genus has vouched for irminia


----------



## mitchnast (Apr 21, 2010)

My little P. irminia I got as a wee sling molted out a lovely, vibrant female.






I'm thinking the other female may be of mixed genes. ergo It wouldn't be right to breed her, At least I can breed this one.


----------



## James Quinton (Apr 21, 2010)

some lovely T's you have there!


----------



## Hobo (Apr 21, 2010)

mitchnast said:


> My little P. irminia I got as a wee sling molted out a lovely, vibrant female.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some interesting variation.
Are they both siblings from Mike's sac?


----------



## mitchnast (Apr 21, 2010)

nope. the greenish one was from a fellow who was moving out of the country, He ordered a "sun tiger" and bought it through the local pet store.  I adopted it from him, and when I saw it, I thought it must be something else.

The more reddish one was from the sac that Spider1.0 had last spring.  Ive actually seen pics of it's parents. the former one, i cannot say anything regarding really.

Ive heard mention of a "green island variant" of cambridgei, but weather that means "Green" in color, or from "green island" in Trinidad, I don't know.  I've seen them for sale from avery exotics, but I've never been able to find another reference for them at all


----------



## Mack&Cass (Apr 21, 2010)

We have noticed that camera flash makes irminia's look deceptive. Our female is jet-black in person, but a camera flash brings out a lot of grey and green that you don't see under normal lighting.
Mackenzie


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 22, 2010)

Irminia's rock. My favorite species. My female is one of my only Ts that I would never get rid of.


----------



## mitchnast (Jul 3, 2010)

Haven't added anything in a while so here goes.

The Psalmopoeus side by side. Irminia, and what I now believe is a hybrid IrminiaXcambridgei










Big wild Antrodietus hageni










Female Ceratogyrus marshalli is getting big.  She ate her leg after the last molt.
But she's still young.


----------

